# Redfish rig sliding swivels?



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

What do you all like for sliding swivels for a redfish rig? What do you use for your rig in general. First time I tried using a sliding sinker redfish rig was a huge mess. Thanks


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Something like this for the surf. Use only a 3-4in bite leader Eagle Claw Saltwater Heavy Duty Sinker Slides


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Use mono not braid


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

20lbs running line. 50lbs shock leader. About 10-feet of 120lbs bite leader to help pull the fish out of the wash. Slide a round 8mm bead onto the end of the bite leader followed by an 8/0 Rosco roller barrel swivel. Tie a 10/0 Gami J hook directly to end of the bite leader. Add a size 6 Rosco scissor snap to he swivel, and then attach an appropriate sized pyramid sinker to the snap. That’s it. If you want to get into the best knots, that’s another discussion.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I usually run a 50-60 pound leader when using them. I have on occasion when using casting reel with level wind went directly on a reel spooled with 60-80 pound braid. Some say the fish will see the braid.......... Last time down I pulled in 5 good reds in one morning like that so who knows.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Braid can be trouble on a conventional, espically if you blow your reel up. Stick with mono, imho. You don’t need any more than 20lbs main line for drum. A level wind isn’t needed, it will only hamper your casting distance. Just use your thumb.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

FWIW, my wife occasionally uses a conventional, the level wind is for HER. A LW will cost you distance. As far as braid, I seldom blow one up but when I do the line makes little difference. Its usually a break off of some sort that causes it. I just stick the reel in the truck and get another one out. Back in business in a few minutes.


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

retired said:


> FWIW, my wife occasionally uses a conventional, the level wind is for HER. A LW will cost you distance. As far as braid, I seldom blow one up but when I do the line makes little difference. Its usually a break off of some sort that causes it. I just stick the reel in the truck and get another one out. Back in business in a few minutes.


I agree. Blow ups are the reason and joy for having those many different kinds of reels. It's a good reason to get ol faithful out.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Just my 2 cents worth, but what I've learned over the past year is that you also need to restrict how far back the slide can come too. When you have a heavy bait and a heavy weight and two start to separate, it reduces the distance it will go. Looks good coming off the rod but after the first 50ft it starts to separate and look like a boomerang. I'm done now, good luck.


----------



## deafsuspicious (Nov 22, 2020)

I have on occasion when using casting reel with level wind went directly on a reel spooled with 60-80 pound braid REGULAR FISHING LINE - MZFLR 100X5 XXXX(COIL CONNECTED). Some say the fish will see the braid.I just stick the reel in the truck and get another one out. Back in business in a few minutes.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

IMHO - The problem with braid comes after you play a fish. The braid is laid on the spool very tight (digs in) during the playing of the fish and the next cast is usually when the crack off would occur when the line has difficulty coming OFF the spool.

Stay with mono for the surf.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

i use a carolina rig 40/50 mono leader light weight unless current bad


----------

